# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  ...Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)

## nickspb

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги !!!
После скачивания последнего обновления регламентированной отчётности для ОСНО 22q3002 для 1С 7.7, не формирует книгу продаж за сентябрь месяц (см. скрин-шот). Не подскажете мне, в чем причина ? Выдаёт следующую ошибку: Если БухИТ.Субконто(2).Договор <> Док.Операция.Кредит.Субкон  о(2) Тогда
{Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(590)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/GG6Y_GwwIKGo7g

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги !!!
> После скачивания последнего обновления регламентированной отчётности для ОСНО 22q3002 для 1С 7.7, не формирует книгу продаж за сентябрь месяц (см. скрин-шот). Не подскажете мне, в чем причина ? Выдаёт следующую ошибку: Если БухИТ.Субконто(2).Договор <> Док.Операция.Кредит.Субкон  о(2) Тогда
> {Документ.ЗаписиКнигиПрода  ж.Форма.Модуль(590)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Договор)
> 
> https://disk.yandex.ru/i/GG6Y_GwwIKGo7g


А при чем тут обновление регламентированной отчетности, если ошибка в модуле формы документа? Проверьте обороты по счету 76.ВА НДС с авансов выданных, в одной из записей в качестве второго субконто отсутствует счет-фактура полученный.

----------


## alexandr_ll

А при чем тут обновление регламентированной отчетности, если ошибка в модуле формы документа? Проверьте обороты по счету 76.ВА НДС с авансов выданных, в одной из записей в качестве второго субконто отсутствует счет-фактура полученный.

----------

